# A toast to Semper Noctem



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Semper Noctem lived up to his threat to return fire upon me.
Five excellent sticks paired with 5 whiskeys, I have not had any of the 5 whiskeys. Surprisingly they aren't even whiskeys that were on my radar.
The cigars all look good, thre of them are new to me and I look forward to turning these cigars into Ash.
Thank you very much @Semper Noctem for the generous trade. I will try to do your work justice.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Awesome pairing.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice work @Semper Noctem! Good to see this guy get slapped around a bit!!!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Saweeeet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Over the Top, Outstanding!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks like that was on target!!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That kind of explosion brings a tear to the eye. Nice hit!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

The whiskey whisperer strikes!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice hit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

kacey said:


> @Semper Noctem lived up to his threat to return fire upon me.
> Five excellent sticks paired with 5 whiskeys, I have not had any of the 5 whiskeys. Surprisingly they aren't even whiskeys that were on my radar.
> The cigars all look good, thre of them are new to me and I look forward to turning these cigars into Ash.
> Thank you very much @Semper Noctem for the generous trade. I will try to do your work justice.


Enjoy brother! There's more where that came from, should you want a deeper creator. Cheers!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds like 5 nights of heaven on earth - great hit @Semper Noctem


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Semper Noctem said:


> Enjoy brother! There's more where that came from, should you want a deeper creator. Cheers!


Any crater that contains booze and cigars is an enjoyable crater.:vs_laugh:
So sure I would happily take a deeper crater. :vs_cool:


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Again, outstanding!! Do you have an idea of which you are going to pair with which? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

mpomario said:


> Again, outstanding!! Do you have an idea of which you are going to pair with which?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Semper Noctum had PM'd me and gave me the pairings. I can post part of the pairing if you would like.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Excellent hit @Semper Noctem. Always good to get hit with something new. Cause we know @kacey has a bunch of everything.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Excellent hit @*Semper Noctem*. Always good to get hit with something new. Cause we know @*kacey* has a bunch of everything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I have a bunch of a lot of things. I wish I had a bunch of everything.:vs_laugh:


----------

